# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Свидетельства о публикации авторских материалов >  Свидетельство о публикации авторских материалов на сайте МОД ИНКУ

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья, после *долгих* обсуждений и поиска различных вариантов, а также изучения предоставляемых возможностей в этом направлении в интернете, разрешите сделать некоторые выводы, на основе которых и было принято окончательное решение по правилам публикаций авторского материала на нашем портале.
*1. Эти документы нужны в первую очередь педагогам, которые готовятся к аттестации. Сегодня очень важную роль играет, если в прилагаемой папке  есть свидетельства о публикациях в интернете. Чем больше подтвержденных работ вы предоставляете, тем лучше для повышения вашего профессионального уровня и это особо отмечают члены аттестационной комиссии.*
2. Это нововведение не имеет никакого отношения к выставляемому материалу на форуме. Вы, как и раньше, вправе выкладывать ЛЮБОЙ материал, хоть авторский, хоть найденный в интернете, любого качества- как вышедший из-под пера новичка, так и мастера, в закрытом разделе или для общего просмотра. 
Никаких документов, подтверждающих материал, выставленный на форуме мы не даем.
3. Мы не создаем НИКАКИХ групп, оценивающих профессионализм и качество выставляемого материала, этим должны заниматься специальные аттестационные комиссии по месту работы каждого заявителя.
4. Мы просим всех нуждающихся в Свидетельствах - внимательно прочесть *Положение  (правила),* (следующий пост), написанные нашим юристом Павлом Адясовым.

*И далее выполняете  все нижеследующие пункты:*

*1. Заполняете Анкету.  На каждый отправляемый материал заполняется отдельная анкета с кратким  описанием файла. СКОЛЬКО АНКЕТ, СТОЛЬКО И ДОКУМЕНТОВ  ВАМ БУДЕТ ОТПРАВЛЕНО. Если ранее материал выставлялся на форуме- в  анкете даете ссылку на свой пост. 
2. Пересылаете файл материала на адрес info@in-ku.com или залив на сторонний сервер, отправляете нам ссылку для скачивания.
3. Оплачиваете 400 руб.  за каждый документ.  Подтверждение в виде номера счета или чека сообщаете на емейл info@in-ku.com. 

ТОЛЬКО после всех этих действий - вам высылается файл с документом, подтверждающим Публикацию ваших авторских работ.*  

Каждому заявителю высылается по емейлу файл с документом такого образца:

[IMG]http://*********ru/2513640.jpg[/IMG]====================
Если есть какие-то вопросы, задавайте.

----------


## PAN

*Положение
о Публикациях авторских материалов
на сайте ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества»

I. Общие положения*

1.1. Данное Положение регулирует условия и порядок публикации (обнародования) авторских материалов на сайте in-ku.com, являющегося информационной площадкой Общественного Объединения Международное Общественное Движение «Интернациональный Дом Творчества».
1.2. Положение разработано администрацией сайта in-ku.com.
1.3. К публикации (обнародованию) на сайте принимаются авторские материалы от любого лица, зарегистрированного на сайте in-ku.com или на форуме in-ku.com.
1.4. Предметом публикации (обнародования) является любой авторский материал, предоставленный  в виде, предназначенном для публикации, а именно: текстовые документы, графические материалы, аудио, видео материалы и т.д.

*II. Общие требования 
к содержанию авторских материалов и их оформлению*

2.1. К каждому авторскому материалу прилагается анкета. В анкете размещаются сведения об авторе - фамилия, имя, отчество, место жительства, место работы и занимаемая должность, название работы, дата(год) создания.
2.2. Ниже размещаются описание работы, тип и вид материала. Для методических материалов обязательно указываются тип работы, предмет, класс, цели и задачи, направления, область применения.
2.3. Если данный авторский материал был ранее опубликован, то следом желательно указать данные о публикации или адрес сайта (ссылку).
2.4. Если данный авторский материал ранее нигде не был опубликован – следует указать, что данный авторский материал публикуется впервые.
2.5. Если при создании авторского материала были использованы какие-либо источники – в этом случае в конце авторского материала также необходимо указать используемую литературу и другие источники.
2.6. Запрещается публиковать (обнародовать) и размещать любые материалы, не совместимые с нормами морали и права, унижающие человеческое достоинство, провоцирующие межнациональную, межрелигиозную рознь, клеветнические, оскорбительные, декларирующие чью-либо «исключительность», содержащие порнографию, ненормативную лексику, призывы к насилию, распространению наркотиков, использованию оружия.
2.6.1. В случае, если на опубликованный материал в адрес администрации сайта in-ku.com будет направлена претензия о наличии в указанном материале недопустимого содержания, материал будет дополнительно проинспектирован и, при обнаружении указанных фактов, удален, а ранее выданное Свидетельство о публикации указанного материала будет аннулировано.
2.7. Запрещается публиковать материалы, содержащие необоснованные негативные отзывы к авторам иных опубликованных материалов и к самим авторским материалам, опубликованным на сайте in-ku.com.

*III. Авторство и авторское право*

3.1. Лица, размещающие свои произведения на сайте in-ku.com, должны быть их авторами, владельцами авторских прав. 
3.2. Автором произведения науки, литературы или искусства признается гражданин, творческим трудом которого оно создано. Лицо, указанное в качестве автора на оригинале или экземпляре произведения, считается его автором, если не доказано иное.
  3.2.1.Авторство возникает в момент создания произведения (материала). Авторское право как общественное отношение возникает с момента опубликования либо иного обнародования произведения (материала). Для возникновения и осуществления авторского права не требуется регистрации произведения, иного специального оформления произведения или соблюдения еще каких-либо формальностей. Опубликование на сайта in-ku.com авторских материалов является легальным обнародованием.
3.2.2. Опубликование на сайта in-ku.com произведений, материалов является заявлением своего авторства (соавторства) и владения авторскими правами. 
3.2.3. Авторы материалов, произведений, переводов, опубликованных на сайте in-ku.com, вправе использовать факт публикации для защиты своих авторских прав и ссылаться на него в предусмотренных случаях.
3.3. Лица, не являющиеся авторами или правообладателями, не имеют права опубликования произведений.  Публикация чужих произведений без предварительного согласия их авторов запрещается. Администрация сайта in-ku.com, не несет ответственности за публикацию таких произведений.
3.3.1. В том случае, если будет доказано нарушение опубликовавшим материал чьих-либо авторских прав, опубликованный материал будет удален, ранее выданное Свидетельство о публикации аннулировано.
3.4. Копирование произведений и материалов, опубликованных на сайте in-ku.com, допускается только с разрешения опубликовавших их авторов, либо при наличии такого разрешения, указанного на видном месте самими авторами в текстах своих произведений и материалов, либо в аннотациях к ним. 
3.5. Материалы, имеющие несколько авторов, могут быть опубликованы при наличии согласия всех авторов публикуемого материала. 
3.6. По всем вопросам, относящимся к полному или частичному использованию произведений, их копированию и т.д., следует обращаться непосредственно к авторам материалов, владельцам авторских прав.
3.7. Цитирование текстов других авторов допускается в объемах, оправданных целью цитирования.
3.8. Всю ответственность за опубликованные материалы и содержащиеся в них сведения несут их авторы, владельцы авторских прав. Администрация сайта in-ku.com не несет ответственности за содержание опубликованных работ. Администрация сайта in-ku.com не несет ответственности за дальнейшую судьбу произведений после их опубликования.

*IV. Свидетельство о публикации
*
4.1. После размещения авторского материала на сайте in-ku.com автору выдается Свидетельство о публикации установленного образца.
4.2. Свидетельство о публикации является документом, выданным ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества», подтверждающим размещение (обнародование) авторского материала лицом, заявившим себя в качестве автора данного материала, на сайте in-ku.com. 
4.2.1. Свидетельство содержит и подтверждает следующие факты:
- ФИО автора (соавторов);
- название работы (материалов);
- тип (направление) работы;
- дату выдачи Свидетельства о публикации, соответствующую дате размещения материала в каталоге сайта in-ku.com;
- сетевой адрес размещения материалов;
4.3. Свидетельство о публикации не может быть выдано на несколько произведений (материалов) одного автора, или на «серию» произведений, за исключением случаев, предусмотренных настоящим положением. 
4.3.1. Автор (соавторы) может обратиться к администрации сайта in-ku.com с просьбой о выдаче Свидетельства о публикации на серию произведений (материалов), если таковые состоят из неотделимых взаимосвязанных составляющих, либо в иных случаях. Подобные обращения будут рассматриваться индивидуально в каждом конкретном случае.
4.4. Копия Свидетельства о публикации выдается и направляется автору (соавторам) в электронном виде. При необходимости за дополнительную плату можно заказать распечатку и отправку по почте оригинала Свидетельства о публикации.
4.4.1. В случае, если материал был создан коллективом соавторов, Свидетельства о публикации направляются в адрес каждого соавтора с соответствующей оплатой данного Свидетельства.
4.5. Предоставление Свидетельств о публикации и электронных копий Свидетельств о публикации осуществляется на платной основе.
4.5.1 Оплата за предоставление и пересылку копии Свидетельства о публикации авторского материала в электронном виде устанавливается администрацией сайта in-ku.com. 
4.5.2. Оплата за предоставление и пересылку оригинала Свидетельства о публикации авторского материала устанавливается администрацией сайта in-ku.com с учетом стоимости услуг по формированию и пересылке.

*V. Условия публикации*

5.1. Авторские материалы публикуются в каталоге для публикаций авторских работ на сайте in-ku.com при соблюдении автором требований, установленных настоящим Положением.
5.2. Авторские материалы публикуются в порядке очередности их поступления в адрес администрации сайта in-ku.com.
5.3. Авторские материалы публикуются после предварительной оплаты за размещение материала на сайте in-ku.com и выдачу копии Свидетельства о публикации в электронном виде. 
5.4. Анкета на авторский материал заполняется по форме, представленной в Приложении № 1, являющемся неотъемлемой частью настоящего Положения.  
5.5. Администрация сайта in-ku.com гарантирует, при соблюдении пользователем условий, установленных настоящим Положением и при отсутствии обстоятельств, препятствующих исполнению настоящего пункта, что размещенные на сайте в каталоге для авторских публикаций материалы будут храниться в неизменном виде с неизменным сетевым адресом в течение трех лет с момента публикации. По истечении трех лет материалы так же будут находиться по указанному в Свидетельстве адресу.

*VI. Прочие условия*

6.1. Авторы публикуемых материалов дают согласие и заявляют о том, что администрация сайта in-ku.com не обязана изучать или оценивать предоставленные к обнародованию авторские материалы,  или безошибочность указанных материалов. Администрация сайта in-ku.com не гарантирует и не рекомендует эти материалы иным пользователям, а также не принимает на себя и не несет ответственность за любые материалы, опубликованные на сайте.
6.2. Ни при каких обстоятельствах администрация сайта in-ku.com не несет обязательств по выплате в чью-либо пользу какого-либо вознаграждения за предоставленную информацию и опубликованные материалы.
6.3. Ни при каких обстоятельствах и условиях администрация сайта in-ku.com не несет ответственности за косвенные или побочные убытки либо за упущенную выгоду и неполученные доходы, связанные с публикацией авторских материалов.
6.4. В случае нарушения правил, установленных настоящим Положением, администрация сайта in-ku.com оставляет за собой право ограничить или блокировать нарушителю доступ на сайт.
6.5. Администрация сайта in-ku.com вправе удалить то или иное произведение (материал) или прекратить доступ к опубликованию произведений отдельных авторов в любой момент по своему усмотрению. Администрация сайта in-ku.com не обязана вступать в переписку или комментировать свои действия по любым изменениям в каталоге сайта, предназначенном для публикации авторских произведений.
6.6. Поскольку Интернет является общедоступной средой, администрация сайта in-ku.com не несёт ответственности за возможное неправомерное использование авторских работ посетителями портала.
6.7. Администрация сайта in-ku.com вправе изменить или дополнить настоящее Положение и правила опубликования материалов без предварительных уведомлений и объяснения причин и не несет за это ответственности перед любым пользователем или третьим лицом. Таким образом, пользователи принимают на себя обязанность регулярно знакомиться с вышеуказанными Положением,  правилами и условиями.
6.8. Данное Положение создается без учета норм непосредственно страны пребывания пользователя, публикующего авторские материалы. 
6.9. Обращение пользователя за размещением авторского материала означает полное принятие условий и правил, установленных настоящим Положением, равноценное и равнозначное заключению официального договора между собственником сайта in-ku.com и указанным пользователем.

*Президент ОО МОД
«Интернациональный Дом Творчества»,
собственник сайта in-ku.com

М. Зайкина*

----------


## PAN

*Приложение № 1

к Положению о Публикациях авторских материалов
на сайте ОО МОД «Интернациональный Дом Творчества»

Форма заполнения Анкеты
при публикации авторского материала на сайте in-ku.com*

Поля, отмеченные знаком «*» обязательны к заполнению.

1. ФИО (полностью)*:

2. Место жительства (государство, регион, населенный пункт)*:

3. Место работы и занимаемая должность:

4. Название публикуемого материала*:

5. Тип (направление) публикуемого материала (роман, сценарий, стихотворение, методический материал, музыкальное произведение и т.д.):

6. Вид публикуемого материала*:
Текстовый 
Документ  __	Графическое произведение  __	Аудио __	Видео __	Другое __
7. Дата (или год) создания материала*:

8. Авторский материал публикуется впервые? 
ДА-------
НЕТ-----(в этом случае заполнить следующий пункт) 
(Предоставляются данные о ранних публикациях материалов (указание данных источника или сетевая ссылка/ссылки):

9. Краткое описание, аннотация работы, произведения, материала (Не более 200 символов):

----------


## tat80089111

Здравствуйте. Прочла все внимательно, но не смогла понять - можно ли оплатить заказ свидетельства  через карту и  адрес счета получателя?

----------


## kok1867

> Дорогие друзья, после *долгих* обсуждений и поиска различных вариантов, а также изучения предоставляемых возможностей в этом направлении в интернете, разрешите сделать некоторые выводы, на основе которых и было принято окончательное решение по правилам публикаций авторского материала на нашем портале.
> *1. Эти документы нужны в первую очередь педагогам, которые готовятся к аттестации. Сегодня очень важную роль играет, если в прилагаемой папке  есть свидетельства о публикациях в интернете. Чем больше подтвержденных работ вы предоставляете, тем лучше для повышения вашего профессионального уровня и это особо отмечают члены аттестационной комиссии.*
> 2. Это нововведение не имеет никакого отношения к выставляемому материалу на форуме. Вы, как и раньше, вправе выкладывать ЛЮБОЙ материал, хоть авторский, хоть найденный в интернете, любого качества- как вышедший из-под пера новичка, так и мастера, в закрытом разделе или для общего просмотра. 
> Никаких документов, подтверждающих материал, выставленный на форуме мы не даем.
> 3. Мы не создаем НИКАКИХ групп, оценивающих профессионализм и качество выставляемого материала, этим должны заниматься специальные аттестационные комиссии по месту работы каждого заявителя.
> 4. Мы просим всех нуждающихся в Свидетельствах - внимательно прочесть *Положение  (правила),* (следующий пост), написанные нашим юристом Павлом Адясовым.
> 
> *И далее выполняете  все нижеследующие пункты:*
> 
> ...


Уважаемая Марина, я не могу  выйти на анкету, отправляет все время на форум. как получить свидетельство об открытии творческой мастерской.

----------


## SVETLANA M.

> Уважаемая Марина, я не могу выйти на анкету, отправляет все время на форум.


 У МЕНЯ ТА ЖЕ ПРОБЛЕМА!!!! ПРОШУ ПОМОЩИ - ДЛЯ ПОЛУЧЕНИЯ СВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВА!!! С УВАЖЕНИЕМ, СВЕТЛАНА. НА ВСЯКИЙ СЛУЧАЙ МОЯ ЭЛ. ПОЧТА: *sv23232@rambler.ru*

----------


## SVETLANA M.

Марина, здравствуйте! Прочитала всё внимательно и разобралась с Анкетой  :Smile3: ....
Напишите , пожалуйста, механизм оплаты свидетельства. Я не нашла его в вашей инструкции. С уважением, Светлана.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Напишите , пожалуйста, механизм оплаты свидетельства.


Светлана, справа на главной странице заполняете АНКЕТУ и в ней пишете дату оплаты на сбербанковскую карту и номер чека. 
Материал, который нужно подтвердить или выставляете в открытом доступе для форумчан в соответствующей теме и ссылку ставите в анкете, или присылаете мне, я заливаю его на сервер.

----------


## veselka75

Здравствуйте, живу в Украине, хочу опубликовать авторский методический материал для работы школы раннего развития. Подскажите, пжл:
1. Порядок оплаты и сумму в грн, если реально для граждан Украины.
2. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, в каком разделе будет целесообразно такой материал разместить.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Порядок оплаты и сумму в грн, если реально для граждан Украины.


Оплатить можно в гривнях на счет вебмани U185412719142




> Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, в каком разделе будет целесообразно такой материал разместить


Посмотрите в украинском разделе - где по смыслу ваш материал больше подходит.

----------


## veselka75

*Mazaykina*, Марина, хочу выразить вам благодарность за профессионализм и оперативность! Мое свидетельство уже в рамочке красуется))!

----------


## РЭДА

Доброго времени суток! Всё заполнила,отправила и оплатила 8 февраля. Пока Тишина...... Жду.

----------


## РЭДА

> Доброго времени суток! Всё заполнила,отправила и оплатила 8 февраля. Пока Тишина...... Жду.


Огромное спасибо за оперативный ответ. Всё получила.

----------


## kok1867

Уважаемая Марина! Как мне получить свидетельство . В разделе танцы  моя творческая мастерская: "Авторские материалы от Ольги Кокаревой"   Не могу выйти на анкету.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Не могу выйти на анкету.


Оля, анкета расположена на главной странице в правом блоке. Прямо там заполняешь и отправляешь

----------


## Ленусикус

*Mazaykina*,

----------


## pet30

Добрый день! Оплатила 300 рублей 21.06.2014, поняла, что публикуется материал в порядке очередности. Скажите, есть ли шанс получить Свидетельство до 27.06.2014?

----------


## NINA

Подскажите, как оплачивать документ.

----------


## Victorovna

> Оплатила 300 рублей 21.06.2014, поняла, что публикуется материал в порядке очередности. Скажите, есть ли шанс получить Свидетельство


Добрый день! Я оплатила 300 рублей за материал 23.06.2014. Хотелось бы получить свидетельство поскорее. Спасибо.

----------


## Baksusha

*Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста,  как заполнить анкету. Я заполняю все поля, нажимаю на «готово», а у меня все поля обнуляются, и появляется надпись* _«Похоже, необходимо ответить еще на один или два вопроса»._ / 3*00 рублей уже перевела на счет.*

----------


## pet30

> Добрый день! Оплатила 300 рублей 21.06.2014


Спасибо за полученное Свидетельство!

----------


## Анна - манна

Скажите, пожалуйста, как поступить если у материла два автора? Должно быть две квитанции?

----------


## Mazaykina

На все анкеты, которые были отправлены- получены свидетельства. если кто-то потерялся- ПИШИТЕ срочно! 




> Скажите, пожалуйста, как поступить если у материла два автора? Должно быть две квитанции?


Анна, если вам нужны свидетельства на оба автора, то оплачиваете за 2 документа и получаете на обоих. Анкету заполняете 2 раза на оба автора.

----------


## НСА

Здравствуйте, спасибо огромное за ваш сайт и предоставленную возможность получить свидетельство.
 Я оплатила 12.09.2014г. Есть ли возможность получить пораньше свидетельство, а то аттестация в конце сентября. Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## НСА

Спасибо вам огромное, всё получила. Удачи и творческого вдохновения всем, всем!!!

----------


## Светлана Ю

Оплатила в июле, свидетельства до сих пор нет.

----------


## Tysia

Здравствуйте, Марина!Спасибо за сайт! )) Оплатила 22.09.2014. Когда ждать свидетельство?

----------


## Надюшка 1

Доброе утро, уважаемые администраторы. Я к вам по серьёзному делу. разрешите обратиться. Несколько лет назад оставляла на этом сайте свой авторский сценарий. 2 года не заходила на сайт, т.к. была в декретном отпуске. За это время сайт сильно изменился и не могу найти свой сценарий. Назывался он "Адаптационные игры  "В гостях у кисоньки". Проблема в том, что весной у меня аттестация и я хотела бы получить свидетельство, но мой сценарий уже распространился по просторам интернета. Как сейчас мне доказать его авторство??? SOS!!!!!

----------


## Надюшка 1

Девочки, дорогие!!! Нашла своё творения на ваших просторах.  Текст был опубликован в 2010 году, а в 2013 его присвоило себе другое физ.лицо, выставив мой текст без каких-либо изменений на другом сайте. Как мне доказать его авторство? Помогите!!! Что за несправедливость???

----------


## Наташкин

> Несколько лет назад оставляла на этом сайте свой авторский сценарий.


*Надюшка 1*, я не администратор, но пробежалась по твоим сообщениям и только нашла вот это http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3818874 ты про это?

----------


## Надюшка 1

Наташкин, добрый день. Сегодня голова кругом от этой ситуации. Свой сценарий на этом сайте я нашла. В
от моё сообщение:
"Девочки, мне приходится работать больше на малышах. Вот адаптационное занятие для проведения в музыкальном зале (совместно с родителями)


http://narod.ru/disk/25911193000/%D0...0Word.doc.html

 Все остаются довольны. Ну а вы уж не судите меня строго....
 Хотя буду признательна за любые ваши комментарии))))) "

Как теперь получить на него сертификат и права?

----------


## Наташкин

*Надюшка 1*, зайди на главную страницу там с правой стороны есть *Анкета МОД IN-KU для свидетельства о публикации авторского материала* почитай, там все понятно. А ты выкладывала сценарий на форуме, нашла ссылку? Если нашла то действуй.

----------


## Tysia

> Здравствуйте, Марина!Спасибо за сайт! )) Оплатила 22.09.2014. Когда ждать свидетельство?


!Спасибо!! Все получила! ))

----------


## Надюшка 1

Наталья, спасибо за поддержку! Для меня в данный момент это очень важно!!!

----------


## гомоня

Марина, здравствуйте. в октябре-ноябре произвела оплату для получения свидетельства (через он-лайн), но свидетельство так пока и нет. Смогу ли его получить до начала февраля? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Олейник Елена

Уважаемая Марина! Я готовлюсь к аттестации. 14.01.2015 оплатила в Сбербанке стоимость Свидетельства, 15.01 отправила свой материал на адрес форума и заполнила анкету. Но сомневаюсь в правильности выполненных мною действий. Почему-то нет сообщений в графе "отправленные" в кабинете. Помогите, пожалуйста. Заранее благодарна Олейник Елена

----------


## Маргарита Игоревна

Марина Вениаминовна! Здравствуйте еще раз! 
Ура! Я получила свидетельство! Но, я не РАБОТНИК ДОМА КУЛЬТУРЫ- аббревиатура моего учреждения МБУК расшифровывается как : Муниципальное бюджетное учреждение культуры "Центр творчества и досуга "Йолога" , и должность моя (в штатном расписании) не РАБОТНИК, а режиссер массовых представлений высшей категории. Можно ли исправить текст? Спасибо за терпение. надеюсь, что в дальнейшем буду беспокоить Вас только по творческим вопросам... С уважением. Я.

----------


## Парина

> Каждому заявителю высылается по емейлу файл с документом такого образца:


*Уважаемая Мариночка!!! 
Хочу поблагодарить Вас - нашу чудесную гостеприимную хозяйку любимого форума  за золотое сердце, за умение чувствовать другого человека, за огромную помощь  и умение радоваться успехам других людей! Пусть Вам воздастся сторицей, Мариночка!!!*

----------


## Mazaykina

*Парина*, Ой, Ириша! Так приятно!!!! Спасибо за добрые слова!  :Blush2:

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие аттестуемые форумчане! Если вам нужен документ от МОД, пишите мне в личку. В темах я могу и не увидеть вашего сообщения.

----------


## Masja

> Светлана, справа на главной странице заполняете АНКЕТУ и в ней пишете дату оплаты на сбербанковскую карту и номер чека. 
> Материал, который нужно подтвердить или выставляете в открытом доступе для форумчан в соответствующей теме и ссылку ставите в анкете, или присылаете мне, я заливаю его на сервер.


Добрый день! Хотела бы оплатить публикацию, заполнила анкету, а номер счета, в банке говорят, указанный в анкете не существует. Пожалуйста, напишите, куда можно перевести оплату? 

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Masja*, 
Да, давно не обновлялась информация и реквизиты стояли старой карты. Уже все исправлено. Цена тоже, увы, поднялась.

----------


## Piligrim

Марина, а можно указать адрес банка, куда слать - не российский, а западный? Для меня (да и, наверно, для "нас", живущих по эту сторону границы) сразу будет как-то выгодней в плане денюжки. Наверно, это ведь не  так сложно? Так же тогда, при пересылке на адрес ЕС-го банка, можно просто указать и в евро? К примеру, 5,5 евро?

----------


## Tania-112a

Марина, здравствуйте! У меня защита на категорию и очень нужен документ о публикациях. Эта тема не посещалась с 2014 года. Скажите, что изменилось? Какая сейчас сумма за одну публикацию? Можно ли вообще этот документ сейчас получить? И какие реквизиты на сегодняшний день.  :Yes4:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Эта тема не посещалась с 2014 года.


Танюш, Марина написала выше, читай:



> Дорогие аттестуемые форумчане! Если вам нужен документ от МОД,* пишите мне в личку*. В темах я могу и не увидеть вашего сообщения.


Марина сюда редко заходит, поэтому лучше написать ей в личку.




> Скажите, что изменилось?


Танечка, ничего не изменилась. Все те же условия. Выбираете тему, печатаете в ней свою публикацию, копируете ссылку на свой пост, заполняете анкету, перечисляете деньги, сообщаете Марине в личку, немного ждёте и получаете документ.




> Какая сейчас сумма за одну публикацию?


400 рублей.




> Можно ли вообще этот документ сейчас получить?


Конечно, можно! Выдачей документа занимается Марина Вениаминовна после того, как получит подтверждение об оплате.




> И какие реквизиты на сегодняшний день.


Вся информация - в анкете на главной странице в правой колонке:
Screenshot.png

----------

Tania-112a (06.11.2017)

----------


## Галак76

Здравствуйте, Марина и все, все , все участники форума! Отправила материал на получение свидетельства о публикации на форуме сегодня. Оплатила вчера и анкету заполнила тоже вчера - не потеряется ли мой материал из-за того, что всё выполнила в разное время.
ПАО СБЕРБАНК
ЧЕК ПО ОПЕРАЦИИ
СБЕРБАНК ОНЛАЙН
ПЕРЕВОД С КАРТЫ НА КАРТУ
ДАТА ОПЕРАЦИИ: 21.05.19
ВРЕМЯ ОПЕРАЦИИ (МСК): 22:08:38
ИДЕНТИФИКАТОР ОПЕРАЦИИ: 712172
ОТПРАВИТЕЛЬ:
№ КАРТЫ: **** 2652
ПОЛУЧАТЕЛЬ:
№ КАРТЫ: **** 3355
МАРИНА ВЕНИАМИНОВНА З.
СУММА ОПЕРАЦИИ: 400.00 RUB
КОМИССИЯ: 4.00 RUB
КОД АВТОРИЗАЦИИ: 202665
ПАО Сбербанк
ПО ПРЕТЕНЗИЯМ, СВЯЗАННЫМ СО СПИСАНИЕМ
СРЕДСТВ СО СЧЕТА, ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ НАПРАВИТЬ
ЗАЯВЛЕНИЕ ПО ЭЛЕКТРОННОЙ ПОЧТЕ
(ВОСПОЛЬЗУЙТЕСЬ ФОРМОЙ ОБРАТНОЙ СВЯЗИ НА САЙТЕ
БАНКА)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Галак76*, 
Галина, Вы дали ссылку на материал, размещенный на ВАШЕМ сайте, а не на форуме здесь. Мы таких свидетельств не выдаем. :)))) Я НЕ ставлю подпись под материалами, которые не видела. 
Разместите здесь, на форуме и пришлите мне ссылку на пост, я отправлю Вам свидетельство.
И я  просила дублировать ваши просьбы в личку.

----------

Галак76 (18.06.2019)

----------

